
Ask HN: Anyone else see Amazon Prime 2 day shipping 9 days away? - softwaredoug
Seems Amazon has a bug, or some delivery issues. But prime shipping suddenly seems to be 9 days?<p>Based on
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;krues8dr&#x2F;status&#x2F;1041330029219799040<p>and 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;hussmanjp&#x2F;status&#x2F;1041392943414816769
======
thoughtexprmnt
Yes, I was surprised to see a delivery estimate of 8 days on the Prime order I
placed last night. I'm not in an area directly affected by Florence, but I
assumed the longer than usual delivery time was somehow related to the storm.

